# 50 yrd target practice without walking



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

Great idea :thumbs_up


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

LOL...Awesome.


----------



## ihford350 (Aug 26, 2010)

does anyone else think this looks like something red green would build? lol, no im just kiddin bowsniper it looks great, id love to have somethin like that


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

Looks great:thumbs_up...........I just let the grand kids pull the arrows (not the ones with broadheads).


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

Man that's so lazy it's brilliant!


----------



## Samuraizr0 (Jun 26, 2012)

friggin awesome!!! LOL


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL,,now if you can only get someone to pull the bow back for ya,,,,excellent:thumbs_up


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

lol, that is a hoot. all you need is a mini fridge beside your shooting spot to to house your brew and you are set.


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

That's contention for ******* Scientist of the Year.
If it had a motor/battery involved you'd be a sure in


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Yea adda motor for the ultimate laziness . Cool idea


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jul 28, 2012)

Well call me lazy....after walkin over 17000 steps per day landscaping, this is nice!


----------



## Farfal East (Feb 27, 2011)

Where's the other one that goes back and forth to the cooler for beer?


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jul 28, 2012)

Farfal East said:


> Where's the other one that goes back and forth to the cooler for beer?


Working on that


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

ihford350 said:


> does anyone else think this looks like something red green would build? lol,


Was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jul 28, 2012)

Who is red green?


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

thats a cool idea


----------



## SOconnor (May 21, 2012)

Gasp! who is Red Green???
http://redgreen.com/
please get your self edumacated :wink:


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

ihford350 said:


> does anyone else think this looks like something red green would build? lol, no im just kiddin bowsniper it looks great, id love to have somethin like that


That was the first thing to come to my mind!


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

All you need now is a terlet plunger for a beverage holder.


----------



## Nlpp67 (Jul 21, 2010)

I dig it:thumbs_up


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Been to 3 Worlds Fairs and a goat rodeo and never seen anything quite like that. Ingenuity at its finest!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

interesting idea

they do it on a gun range, why not archery. after watching the vids makes even better sense


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Vindicator said:


> Man that's so lazy it's brilliant!


:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jul 28, 2012)

It's rough around the edges but it works like a champ...it's even faster with a block classic on the pulley


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

My parents basement had an adjacent crawlspace off one side, about 15 ft deep but only 3 ft high. I rigged up a clothes line type of set up so I could shoot the extra distance. 

I lived in Manhattan for years and you want to talk a tough time finding a place to shoot. There was a shop in Jersey City that had an indoor range that had three giant 4 ft by 6 ft cardboard bails on dollies. The dollies had electric motors on them. After you shot your arrows you would push a button and the dollies would roll to the line, you pull you arrows, push the button and the dolly would take the target back to it original position.

Nice job Bowsniper, it must have taken at least a twelve pack to draw that up and work out the kinks. My only suggestion would be to scrap the metal folding chair and keep your eyes to the curb for a Lazyboy.


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jul 28, 2012)

There were no kinks, had the idea, drew it up on paper, ordered cables and rope. Was pleasantly suprised the first time using it! 
I use that chair to stand on sometimes to simulate my tree stand platform


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

That's some mighty fine ******* engineering right there. Have one on me :darkbeer: :thumbs_up


----------



## freeballer (Aug 6, 2012)

Awesome project!


----------



## public land (Sep 15, 2007)

+ 1 for Bowsniper100

Love it


----------



## Bowsniper100 (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments! Hope some of you have enough room to build one. 
I'm lucky that I have some acreage.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

LMAO....that is brilliant.


----------



## analogvoyager (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool.


----------



## Capital_Ken (Mar 13, 2012)

....you might be a *******! lol Pretty cool!


----------



## wthwaites (Feb 18, 2014)

This is awesome.
Is it possible to provide a parts listing for this project? Perhaps even some updated ideas on improvement???

Thanks


----------



## gregant (Mar 22, 2014)

Great idea!


----------



## wthwaites (Feb 18, 2014)

What length and thickness is used for the cable and rope??? Can Paracord Pull-Rope be used or is braided poly rope better?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Not quite enough duct tape to be a red-green project but certainly in the red-green spirit. 
I love it!

Remember if the women don't find you hansom they should at least find you handy...


----------



## Psyphonx (Sep 9, 2010)

Pretty awesome idea!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I work out regularly to stay physically fit and don't even consider the walk to the backstop as part of my daily exercise. If I had physical health issues or a knee injury, that idea might have some merit. When I shoot longer distances, I simply shoot more arrows in an end to compensate for the longer time between ends. No offense, but no wonder the USA is the world leader in obesity........


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

I like it!

I always say that you show me a fat guy and he'll show you ways of making a job easier.


----------

